# what do you look for in a boarding facility?



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

I have recently aquired a piece of property (120 acres) that I would like to eventually turn into a boarding facility. I know it's not something that will happen over night and I know it's not for the faint of heart, however, this is our dream. 

That being said, I would love to hear everyones opinions on what they like to see in a boarding facility. It will help me greatly in knowing what people are looking for so I know what to do and what NOT to do. 

Thanks in advance! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Insurance and liability releases. If they dont have them it sends warning bells off in my head and tells me they arent responsible enough.

Turnout- minimum of 8 hours, with option of turnout with other horses. 

Safe well maintained fencing and facilities- no barbed wire. 

Hay either fed every 6 hours or free choice.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

the option/ability to have my horses fed the specific grain and supplements they need as well as having their blanket/fly masks/etc taken off and put on as necessary. 

good quality feed

safe fencing

LARGE stalls - i could never consider putting my horses in anything smaller than 14 x 14 stalls especially if they don't have runs attached

good quality safe footing in the arenas (yes plural especially if you intend on having a facility of any real size)

individual tack lockers. things are known to grow legs and never be seen again in boarding facilities if personal items can't be safely locked up. i'm not a fan of shared tack rooms for this reason. 

turnout like casey mentioned - at minimum 8 hours a day. i have horses that both do well in herd settings as well as one who really should only be turned out alone so the option of either one is great.


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

Communication is the most important thing for me. Everything else that the others are saying is important, too, but without communication you have nothing. Main reason why I left my previous barn.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Safe clean facility large turnouts large airy well bedded stalls even if you have rubber mats. Good feed clean dust free hay and patient calm and knowledgeable handlers. Good easy to understand contract liablity insurance and riding release. Clear and strict rules.


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

I appreciate all the feedback! Making noted as we speak.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

As of right now we have one barn with 3 12x12 stalls and one 12x24 (vet/foaling stall). All of which have runs into one 20 acre run out. The previous owner had the 40 lot cross fenced into 2-20 acre sections so there is the option to have horses seperated if need be. The other building we have is where the current tack room is which is 20x36 and a 40x36 loafing shed with runs into 80 acres of sub irrigated land. Also on the land is a large round pen.

We (my boyfriend and I) realize that with our lack of enough stalls right now we could only board pastured horses or one stalled horse. We don't plan on opening a boarding facility any time soon but it is nice getting feedback on what people look for. We have every intention to add at least two arenas. One outdoor and one indoor. What we would preferably like to do is have a larger barn built with 10 standard stalls and of course vet/foaling stalls and wash rooms. 

I agree completely on having lockers in the tack room! I am very particular about my tack and would be highly upset if someone took/broke my stuff. If you guys have any imore input feel free to throw it at me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

If you decide to board- make sure you get insurance and a liability release.


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

Definitely. To me that's not even an option to not have it. When we do this it will be done the right way! I know I wouldn't board any of my horses at a place that did not have insurance or a liability release.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

This is all really good information!


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

I agree azwantapaint. I'm glad people are willing to take the time out and help me with this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Clean, safe, well-maintained facility. I want to KNOW my horse was fed and given clean water at the appropriate intervals. 

I want the ability to choose my own vet, farrier AND trainer. 

The garbage that the barns around here spout "No outside trainers so we can keep our prices low" is unacceptable IMO. Your prices are far from "low" and the trainer you have is beyond incompetent which is why you don't dare allow properly insured trainers to come in..... absolutely nobody would use your in-house trainer! Not to mention 98% of the barns here are Western and I don't ride Western so even if they have a good in-house trainer, they are not appropriate for me and my horse.


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

Now this may sound ignorant because I have never boarded a horse before only because we have always had land to offer them, but is it common practice for every boarding facility to offer the use of a trainer that the BO has chosen themselves?


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

Things that I look for...

1) happy horses when I drive in, no depressed skinny ones 
2) Safe fencing
3) place to get out of the weather - stalls or trees
4) mud management - no more than four or five inches in turnouts
5) quality feed - fed in enough quantity to keep my horse healthy
For my horse that means five to six flakes of hay a day - about twice what most horses eat
6) barn owners/managers who like horses and who will talk friendly
7) set barn rules that everyone has to follow - no gray areas 
8) someplace to ride - not just an arena, but trails too
9) trailer parking is nice, but not everything
10) no hidden fees
11) friendship with BO and other boarders
12) no drama allowed
13) horses safety and health put before all else
14) no 60 or 90 day warning before I leave, if I feel my horse is unsafe (or unfed), I pick up and leave within 48 hours.


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

JanetsPaintedRayne said:


> Now this may sound ignorant because I have never boarded a horse before only because we have always had land to offer them, but is it common practice for every boarding facility to offer the use of a trainer that the BO has chosen themselves?


I have been at places where the BO took a cut from trainers, so only those willing to pay got to train there. Mostly though, I have been at stables where there weren't any trainers. I keep my horses at relaxed barns where most people just trail ride. 

Where we are now... Last year my 19 year old daughter trained a horse for the BO. This year a 23 year old is being paid to start another horse under saddle for 60 days. My daughter, with my help, is starting her filly under harness this spring - and I will be walking the BO through startign her mini under harness at the same time.

The BO and her significant other have trained horses professionally before, but don't have the time right now.


----------



## msulli22 (Feb 3, 2012)

It is highly unusual to boarding facilities to allow boarders to bring in outside boarders unless the barn owner receives a cut of the lessons, at least in my area. Here's what I look for

1. Well fed horses. I don't want to see ANY horses, even the barn owners', that look too thin.
2. Stalls with ample bedding-- I shouldn't be able to ever see the ground/mat underneath (this is a big part of why I am leaving my current barn). I would NEVER EVER consider a barn where this was a problem, no matter how good the rest of it was, now that I've had bad experiences with it.
3. Communication-- someone in charge should always be on call over the phone or on premisis-- not necessarily the barn owner, but someone who can make the call to call the vet or farrier in an emergency. For non-emergencies, there should be a clear procedure for returning calls/emails.
4. A turnout schedule-- when will my horse be on grass vs. dry lot? If there are several groups of horses, how are they rotated through? I want to KNOW my horse has been out.
5. This one is oddly specific, but you end up seeing how important it is when it doesn't happen-- I want to know that the stablehands feel comfortable contacting the barn owner about issues with the horses. They check in the most on the horses through feeeding, mucking, turnout, etc, so they are in the best position to monitor horses. I want to see good communication between them and the barn owner (another reason why I am leaving current barn-- barn owner heavily discourages stablehands from contacting them, so they are now scared to do so in borderline emergencies. When they have gone to barn owners about horses that refuse to get up or eat, they were ignored because they are "just" stablehands).
6. Full water buckets in stalls at all times.
7. This one isn't a complete deal breaker, but it's important: a webpage detailing what is available in the facility, what boarding entails, and how much everything costs. I'll be much more inclined to look into a barn if basic information is easy to get. Again, this is probably the lowest factor, but it's just good business sense that a lot of horse people seem to ignore for some reason.
8. No surcharge for "extra" hay or grain (unless it's supplements or a truly extraordinary amount way outside the facility's norm). Horses should be given the amount of food they need based on their metabolism and size, end of story. Trying to upcharge for basic necessities comes off as really unprofessional. If it is absolutely necessary to charge extra, the exact amounts of food should be spelled out in the contract.


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

msulli22, thank you for the detailed information. It is much appreciated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## starfia (Nov 13, 2010)

All year round turn out (and turn out with other horses)
Hay/woodchip/straw delivered to yard
Hacking/bridle way near by
Large stables
Plenty of riding facilities (because sometimes everyone is using the ménage)
I agree with insurance obviously!
Also like the lockers in tack room idea, and locked tack room. (or maybe own tack room?)
Livery, part livery and DIY 
Secure and safe fencing
Trailer storage
Toilet 

I like do-it-yourself yards


----------



## msulli22 (Feb 3, 2012)

Your welcome. I think that was partly me venting about my own situation!  But, on further reflection, it makes me feel just a little better that the trouble I've been dealing with might actually help someone.


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

I know that if I ever had to board my horses I would want the best for them. And I would certainly expect someone to treat my horse with the same love, care and respect as they do their own (for the decent horse owners anyway, some really do suck). I do know there are certain things I will never be able to offer like trail rides, only because I live in eastern CO and our property is flatlands. But in the end I will do my best to make our home comfortable enough for everyone else to call home. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Private pasture and shelter. I would never board my horse at a place where horses from multiple owners were mixed.


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

When you ask for a private pasture what size would you prefer for your horse to have?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

doesnt need to be much, Place I boarded when I was working tugboats, Guy had about 20 acres and had a sturdy perimeter fence, inside that he had multiple 2 ish acre fields with a simple runin shelter and water trough. The horses got moved on occasion depending on grass. They were sorta pie shaped so they came together at one area so he could stand in nearly one spot to add water or hay. It was a really nice setup, simple efficient and cheap. Avoided so much of the hassle associated with multi owner horses all thrown together in one big 20 acre field.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Joe4d said:


> Private pasture and shelter. I would never board my horse at a place where horses from multiple owners were mixed.


So you keep saying. Every day. If you don't board, please let it go.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

My opinions and desires for board arrangements are just as valiid as any one elses. Sorry if you arnt able to comprehend something other than, "The way we've always done it". 
Always done it doesnt mean best.
Go cruise through this websight, over and over and over multiple posts, my horse is sick, my horse got kicked, someone elses horse attacks me, someone stole my stuff, someone was mean to my horse over and over and over . Its sickening. When the answer is so simple , cheap and easy. 
Quite a few on this forum are too narrow minded to grasp the concept of doing something other than throwing every body into one big open pasture, and feel it is some insurmountable task to do otherwise. Sorry but I see it all the time.


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

In a way I can see a private pasture being a good thing but at the same time I can also see it leading to something that could possibly be bad. If one person notices that someone has a private pasture I would be afraid EVERYONE would want one. I, myself, would not be willing to section off my entire land to appease everyone who felt they needed their own private run/land/shelter (minus their own stalls that is given). On the other hand, I would be willing to have a piece of land set aside for people who would want private pasturing be it for their own reasonings or they have a problem horse and once that land is filled that would be that and if they don't like it they can find else where to go. Not to mention I think it would look a wee bit ridiculous having loafing sheds running rampant on the land haha.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

why would it look ridiculous ? you section it off in squares. Run ins in a straight row. The boarders in the paddocks dont have a stall. The horses stay in the field with the run in.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Here you go, an artist I aint. 20 acres divied up. The blue dots are water, the red houses are simple run in shelters, Boarders can bring in their own small portable prefab sheds for food or tack storage.


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

Nice drawing, I meant it would look ridiculous if I had sectioned off my ENTIRE property, 120 cares of nothing but loafing sheds and water troughs.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

you could make a really nice place, round pen, maybe an arena, Also a track around the perimeter, even better if you bordered a place with miles of trails.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Janet, as much as it's a nice dream the reality is you get to put up with a lot of crap. Your contract has to be very clear on what you are willing to provide in the boarding fee. Blanketing, flymasks, holding for farrier are all additional services for which you must be paid. Either that or you increase the boarding fees across the board for everyone. Unless you can afford to hire a barn cleaner you will be doing poop duty every morning without fail, after you turn the horses out. Then bedding the stalls. Even paddocks need periodic cleaning. You may find you don't have much time to ride or even spend time with your own horses.


----------



## starfia (Nov 13, 2010)

^I guess that depends though if its a mixture of livery and DIY.


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

I realize it will be extremely hard and days will be long. That's why I would like to start out slow and build up from there. If I feel at any point I can't handle anymore I will have the ability to just stop taking in more because I won't have already overwhelmed myself. This may sound silly but mucking stalls and doing such thingsdoesn't bother me. I enjoy being able to go out there and spend time with the horses. Even if it is to clean. I do appreciate the words of wisdom though. It's always nice to hear to not so joyous things too, keeps me in reality.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> Janet, as much as it's a nice dream the reality is you get to put up with a lot of crap. Your contract has to be very clear on what you are willing to provide in the boarding fee. Blanketing, flymasks, holding for farrier are all additional services for which you must be paid. Either that or you increase the boarding fees across the board for everyone. Unless you can afford to hire a barn cleaner you will be doing poop duty every morning without fail, after you turn the horses out. Then bedding the stalls. Even paddocks need periodic cleaning. You may find you don't have much time to ride or even spend time with your own horses.


 
so true. I havent had a second to ride in over three weeks I have been so busy with boarders. Sucks


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

If you don't mind me asking how many boarders do you have?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

JanetsPaintedRayne said:


> If you don't mind me asking how many boarders do you have?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
8 currently. we did have 14. i also have 14 of my own horses who live outside with shelters and not in stalls (so no stall cleaning just watering and round bale replenishing.


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

Wow! I wouldn't know what to do with myself with 14 of my own and then others on top of that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KaiKamm93 (May 12, 2012)

I always look for barns that, if my horse is injured or sick, I am allowed to come in the middle of the night if necessary. My current manager is GREAT about letting me come at any hour if my horse needs meds in the middle of the night, or is colicking. Turnout is also a must, personally. It's amazing how beneficial turnout is both physically and emotionally for the horses. Also... what age range of owners will you appeal to? Some establishments I've boarded at appeal greatly to show-obsessed adolescences, while others appeal to more pleasure-type adults. Find what TYPE of barn appeals to you, and YOU would feel the best at managing. If you don't feel like having a strong governing leadership, then maybe a teen-based show barn where lots of drama may occur isn't the type of establishment you'd be best for, for example. I've been a LOT of different barns, and management types are usually the biggest error OR compliment I find for a barn.  Good luck!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

A lot of my stable requirements are repeats of above users, but one that hasn't been mentioned but is very important to me is a good fly management program. Flies seem to think Cinny is just a great big edible blob and swarm to him. I do my part and feed him Smart BugOff which helps repel flies but it also has Diatomaceous Earth to discourage insect breeding in manure. I like my stable to do their part with things like Fly preditors, keeping manure piles kept properly, and maybe auto fly spray...although I prefer the flies to be controlled without chemicals if possible.

If they have ponds (the stable I'm moving to does) I also like to know that they have mosquito control as well.


----------



## KaiKamm93 (May 12, 2012)

^^Good one, Cinny! The barn I board at has screen doors with springs so that they don't blow open in the wind, and they close EVERY time somebody walks in/out. It's surprising how much something so simple really does help!


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

Those are all great ideas! Sadly the owner of the property we were supposed to close on in two weeks backed out of the deal. So what we have to choose from now are 40 acre properties and I personally don't feel that is large enough for a facility. I'd still like to hear ideas because no matter what I WILL have a boarding facility if it's the last thing I do. 

I will also say I had honestly never thought about what "type" of barn I would like to run. That's something that is actually VERY important. 

I appreciate everyones responses .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

